# [Solved] wpa_supplicant defaults to incorrect WAP...

## cgmd

Hi, all...

My problem is in my office environment which has both a secured WAP (ssid = Cumberland), as well as an unsecured "public" WAP (ssid = Associates in Plastic Surgery).

Whenever I boot my laptop, it connects to the public WAP, instead of the desired secured WAP. There must be an easy fix, but I haven't found it. 

My wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

 network={

        proto=WPA

        ssid="Cumberland"

        auth_alg=OPEN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="[i]Password[/i]"

        priority=5

}

network={

        ssid=""

        key_mgmt=NONE

}

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

}

```

Would someone please help me sort this out?

Thanks!

----------

## alunduil

Are you utilizing NetworkManager at all?

Regards,

Alunduil

----------

## mikegpitt

Have you tried removing these portions of your configuration?

```
network={

        ssid=""

        key_mgmt=NONE

}

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

} 
```

----------

## Ahenobarbi

You want to use "priority"

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

```

# The higher the priority the sooner we are matched

  priority=5

```

----------

## cgmd

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> Have you tried removing these portions of your configuration?
> 
> ```
> network={
> 
> ...

 

When I remove those blocks, I have a failure of net.wlan0 to properly background. Also, ntp-client, ntpd, netmount and sshd don't start as they should:

```

Runlevel: boot

 alsasound                              [ started  ]

 bootmisc                               [ started  ]

 checkfs                                [ started  ]

 checkroot                              [ started  ]

 clock                                  [ started  ]

 consolefont                            [ started  ]

 hostname                               [ started  ]

 keymaps                                [ started  ]

 localmount                             [ started  ]

 modules                                [ started  ]

 net.lo                                 [ started  ]

 rmnologin                              [ started  ]

 urandom                                [ started  ]

Runlevel: default

 cupsd                                  [ started  ]

 dbus                                   [ started  ]

 fcron                                  [ started  ]

 hald                                   [ started  ]

 local                                  [ started  ]

 netmount                               [ stopped  ]

 ntp-client                             [ stopped  ]

 ntpd                                   [ stopped  ]

 portmap                                [ started  ]

 postfix                                [ started  ]

 rsyncd                                 [ started  ]

 sshd                                   [ stopped  ]

 syslog-ng                              [ started  ]

 wicd                                   [ started  ]

Runlevel: nonetwork

 local                                  [ started  ]

Runlevel: single

Runlevel: UNASSIGNED

 apache2                                [ stopped  ]

 autofs                                 [ stopped  ]

 bluetooth                              [ stopped  ]

 consolekit                             [ stopped  ]

 crypto-loop                            [ stopped  ]

 device-mapper                          [ stopped  ]

 dhcdbd                                 [ stopped  ]

 dhcpd                                  [ stopped  ]

 dhcrelay                               [ stopped  ]

 dmcrypt                                [ stopped  ]

 dmeventd                               [ stopped  ]

 dnsextd                                [ stopped  ]

 esound                                 [ stopped  ]

 gpm                                    [ stopped  ]

 hdparm                                 [ stopped  ]

 hotplug                                [ stopped  ]

 hsqldb                                 [ stopped  ]

 lvm                                    [ stopped  ]

 mdnsd                                  [ stopped  ]

 mDNSResponderPosix                     [ stopped  ]

 mit-krb5kadmind                        [ stopped  ]

 mit-krb5kdc                            [ stopped  ]

 mysql                                  [ stopped  ]

 mysqlmanager                           [ stopped  ]

 net.eth0                               [ stopped  ]

 net.wlan0                              [ inactive ]

 NetworkManager                         [ stopped  ]

 nfs                                    [ stopped  ]

 nfsmount                               [ stopped  ]

 nscd                                   [ stopped  ]

 numlock                                [ stopped  ]

 pciparm                                [ stopped  ]

 pwcheck                                [ stopped  ]

 pydoc-2.6                              [ stopped  ]

 pydoc-3.1                              [ stopped  ]

 rpc.idmapd                             [ stopped  ]

 rpc.pipefs                             [ stopped  ]

 rpc.statd                              [ stopped  ]

 samba                                  [ stopped  ]

 saslauthd                              [ stopped  ]

 snmpd                                  [ stopped  ]

 snmptrapd                              [ stopped  ]

 udev                                   [ stopped  ]

 udev-dev-tarball                       [ stopped  ]

 udev-mount                             [ stopped  ]

 udev-postmount                         [ started  ]

 unicode                                [ stopped  ]

 xdm                                    [ stopped  ]

 xdm-setup                              [ stopped  ]

 xinetd                                 [ stopped  ]
```

Your thoughts?

Thanks!

----------

## cgmd

 *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   

> You want to use "priority"
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I do have "Cumberland set for a priority=5...   :Confused: 

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *cgmd wrote:*   

>  *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   You want to use "priority"
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4
> 
> ```
> ...

 

And a network with no priority, which defaults to ...? dunno. 

 *cgmd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My wpa_supplicant.conf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Try setting priorities for all networks.

----------

## cgmd

 *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   

>  *cgmd wrote:*    *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   You want to use "priority"
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Good point... 

That's solves it! I now have:

```

network={

        ssid="Cumberland"

        psk="Surgery8425"

        priority=5

}

network={

        ssid=""

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

```

Thanks!   :Smile: 

----------

